# Exclusive Car Care: BMW M3 CSL



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Thanks for taking the time to view another write up from us, here we have a BMW M3 CSL that came to us for a Correction Detail and Wheel Refurbishment.

The wheels suffered from kerbing damage and had been refurbished badly before and were done the wrong colour, here they are after a full refurb in the correct colour. These were sealed with Gtechniq C5 before placing back on to the car.










Rear diffuser polished - 50/50 showing the difference that was made


















































































Once all the machine polishing stages were complete the paint was treated with Swissvax Cleaner Fluid and then 2 coats of Swissvax Best of Show Wax was applied.

Few shots of the car all completed...












































































































































































If you're looking to have a similar level of detail performed please get in touch and we will gladly discuss options available..

If you want to see daily updates and photos, please follow us on Facebook (be sure to "Like" us) or Twitter

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning as always!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

thats pretty spectacular


----------



## Legacy (Oct 7, 2011)

Wow that is one hell of a transformation!


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

:doublesho holly s**t your work is epic

Love these cars


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Lovely. 

Top work.


----------



## jedi16v (Oct 18, 2012)

Amazing work on an amazing car!


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Stunning..... :argie:


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

Top job looks amazing. 

How did you clean the door lock?


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Great work as always :buffer: Cracking sun shots :thumb:


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

:argie: Wow, the paint looks like glass. Top job :thumb:


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Wow that's a nice correction!

That car :argie:


----------



## Niall (Nov 22, 2009)

Saw this on Register, superb result!

Love the front of the CSL with the number plate holder removed, looks so much better without it.


----------



## Steve Saunders (Aug 24, 2006)

One of my favourite cars, what an absolutely epic transformation!


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great work. Nice shine and reflection.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Those wheels that 50/50 the paint, exclusive as ever.

King of zing......

Thanks John THt.


----------



## Twenny Benson (Mar 22, 2011)

Epic car, epic detail! What a finish


----------



## Schuey (Sep 2, 2006)

Damn! Great job on one of my favourite cars.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Top drawer!

A Detailer at the top of his game:thumb:


----------



## lambchop16v (Mar 23, 2007)

Absolutely stunning! Follow your work on twitter and it is outstanding.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic finish:thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Yet another fantastic car, excellent write up and epic photos.

Keep them coming 

Rob


----------



## Banham49 (Aug 27, 2013)

Beautiful work


----------



## James_M (May 22, 2009)

Fantastic work on a stunning motor!


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

That car never looked as good as it does now! Jay I have no idea how you take your photos but they are stunning, the sun looks unreal!


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

:argie::argie::argie::argie:

Top stuff!! :thumb:


----------



## marko343 (Jul 3, 2013)

Nice work. Some great shots.

Unbelievable how good these cars still look


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Mint!


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Absolutely stunning jay as always............


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Fantastic result
Congrats for your work!
Excellent car


----------



## Illya (Sep 6, 2013)

Beautiful )) got to love an M3...especially a CSL


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

deano93tid said:


> Top job looks amazing.
> 
> How did you clean the door lock?


It was done with a ****tail stick:thumb:


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

This should be marked as not safe for work. Unbelievable!


----------



## Socal Brian (Dec 4, 2011)

Amazing work Jay!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks stunning :thumb:


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

Great 50/50's and after shots, stunning finish.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Awesome work and what a turn around 

After shots are :argie:

Very rare to catch the sun in uk too :lol:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

That's come up really well! I love a CSL! This is lovely


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

Lovely turnaround. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fiestaroo (Oct 29, 2012)

beautiful car and a wonderful finish! certainly one of my favourite cars


----------



## cocos (Dec 28, 2010)

Wow! Great result on very nice car
Love the colour too..


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

superb that!!! Really really.....really nice!!

What panel wipe do you use?


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

:argie:STUNNING!!:argie:


----------



## rixis (Jan 21, 2013)

I usually don't like BMW, but when I do it is an e46 M3 CSL and looks like this :argie:


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

Great work on a fantastic car... these will never get old, a truely iconic bmw


----------



## lau666 (Nov 2, 2013)

great looking car the carbon fibre parts look so good


----------

